# rachel's mis-adventure last week...



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

so rachel is obedience trained..or so I thought...she absolutely adores kids and the neighbor's grandson was over, he's about 10, and he made the "mistake" of saying hi rachel and waving at her....she took that as a sign it was okay to go to him and he freaked running around saying she's going to eat my face....and rachel just running behind him..like oh boy, we're playing, I finally got him to stop running and rachel to listen and go back in the back yard, and I was telling him, it's okay, she loves kids, she just wanted you to pet her....she's really friendly and he says oh yeah, that's right she is...and goes back to playing...meanwhile my heart is going a mile a minute..needless to say she is back on the leash on her trip to the backyard, guess it's obedience refresher time...:doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sorry couldn't help but laugh a little the 'eat my face line' is hysterical. You can do it Rach!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I laughed later! I mean, she is running beside him wagging her tail a mile a minute and he's yelling she's going to eat my face..once I calmed down a few days later, it was kind of funny...bad girl!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

She's not a bad girl. Miscommunication!
The child may have made you laugh but think about it from his point of view. He probably was scard. Obedience training is an ongoing venture. Dogs and people can forget. Reinforcement is very important.


----------



## JessicaS (Jul 28, 2008)

wow - i'm glad to hear that even with the kid freaking out like that your Rachel was still just being playful.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sure he was scared.....but yesterday, rachel made friends with him....he petted her and wants to play with her now...he just has never been around a dog and the dog on the other side of them is not a nice dog...never been socialized, always alone, I think he is kept in the basement at night....so I think the child associated rachel with this dog but now....he is excited when he sees her....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I always keep the dogs leashed when kids are around. There is just too much opportunity for having an irate parent kick the cr*p out of me.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rachel is now leashed at all times...no more adventures of that sort for her! :curtain:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> I am sure he was scared.....but yesterday, rachel made friends with him....he petted her and wants to play with her now...he just has never been around a dog and the dog on the other side of them is not a nice dog...never been socialized, always alone, I think he is kept in the basement at night....so I think the child associated rachel with this dog but now....he is excited when he sees her....


I am glad the child can enjoy Rachel now.


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Isn't it shocking how many children are petrified of dogs...not just scared? Even among our friends some of their children are visibly shaking when Bodhi comes near them and he is only 9 weeks old and as gentle as a lamb, he doesn't even jump up, just lick lick lick. I have noticed the parents of those same children are just as scared.......of a 9 week old puppy???:doh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

The children are probably scard because their parents are.
Ignorance is not always bliss!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Judi said:


> Ignorance is not always bliss!


Ahhh but it does work in alot of situations.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I was always taught as a kid to ask the owner if i could stroke the dog (still do), but i have noticed that there seem to be two types of parents - the ones who frighten their kids - "don't touch the dog it WILL bite you", or the parents who laugh when their little dogs hang off my dogs' neck and when you say something to them they answer that it';s okay because the kids live with a dog! (pity the poor dog).

Glad though that the lad has overcome his fear and made friends with your girl,


----------

